# Pure Evil 2 Prong Burr



## GoslingFever

Can anyone help me identify this burr? I have looked at plant and weed ID sites, seen photos from cockleburr to poison oak but can't find this one.

Here is what it looks like close up. Just a gentle brush against it will get you covered in them. The pricks dig into fabric and fur like the dickens.










This is a bunch of them. Nothing will eat this plant, even when it is young and before it "flowers".









This is a photo showing the leaves, the stem, the mature seed head and the seed head still green:









Any guesses?


----------



## dizzy

I think I've seen this B4, but cannot remember what it is.


----------



## light rain

stick tights, google it. Nasty booger...


----------



## dizzy

It's a member of the composite family, but I don't know which one it is.


----------



## GoslingFever

Okay thanks guys I'll google stick tights


----------



## GoslingFever

Woohoo! A RabbitTalk friend identified them as Beggarticks seeds.


----------



## 1shotwade

Always heard them called "stick tights" or "kling-on's" captain kirk!

Wade


----------



## dizzy

Yep, and here's some info on it. http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/devils_beggar-tick.htm


----------



## Lady89

i dint know its real name but i have always heard them called devils spur


----------

